# 2004 SER speaker sizes



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

I wanted to install MB Quart component front speakers...but not sure which size to buy??? They sell 5 1/2 and 6 3/4. 

Does anyone know the factory sizes for Sentra 04 SER???
I don't want to open my door panels just to check the sizes

Thanks


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

spiderblak said:


> I wanted to install MB Quart component front speakers...but not sure which size to buy??? They sell 5 1/2 and 6 3/4.
> 
> Does anyone know the factory sizes for Sentra 04 SER???
> I don't want to open my door panels just to check the sizes
> ...


6.25


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

CLSentra said:


> 6.25



Sorry, actually 6.5


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

next time, please use the audio forum...and search.


----------

